# 36 weeks, movements have decreased



## Mom.to.Many

The past couple of days the twins movements have decreased. I know this is normal to some degree since they are running out of room, and it seems like I get right to the brink of panic and then one will move or get the hiccups. So I become relieved over that one and begin to panic over the other one! Did you guys experience this toward the end of your pregnancies?


----------



## Bumblebee117

Hey mom to many, I know what you mean. I am panicking all the time as well until I can feel some hiccups or mini movements. I guess the lil ones are just running out of space?! Do your twins have a sleep pattern yet? because mine wake up every night between half 10 and 11 and this is when I can finally relax and know that they are fine.

Hope you don't stress out too much, take care, xx


----------



## Miss MellyG

I try not to worry, my babies are facing each other & I can't distinguish who is who when they move, so I go off their hiccups. As long as I feel either of them get hiccups at least once per day I don't worry as much. 

Mel x


----------



## Mom.to.Many

Thanks guys... I had a Dr appt today and notified them that movements seem to have decreased. Of course, since I said that, the boys cooperated like crazy and passed all tests with flying colors and have been kicking my ass since I left the office. I asked the sonographer and she said that both babies are facing each other and a little towards my back which can make detecting movements very difficult. Baby A is SOOOO head down (ouch!) that his hiccups are felt mostly in my bum/vagina and Baby B hardly ever gets hiccups (at least while I am awake).

With all that said, I am just being paranoid (as usual). Their heart rates and growth are amazing and the Dr says it appears that I should carry them to my c section date just fine.

I get so stressed when the Dr says to rush to the L&D is movements have decreased... then I tell him that movements have decreased and he looks at me like I am a friggen moron. Ugh!!!! 

:wacko:10 more days, 10 more days, 10 more days.... :wacko:


----------



## Miss MellyG

Not long now. 10 days is nothing considering how many days we have been through. 

Oh and have you realised.. IT'S FEBRUARY!! We have our babies THIS MONTH!!

X


----------



## menb

You can do it!!! Both you and Mel!!! :hugs:


----------



## Miss MellyG

Jesus I am such a gimp! It's still January! February tomorrow!:dohh:


----------



## Eternal

i got reduced movements with one twin until i didn't feel him at all, i was admitted then for 2 weeks with daily monitoring and had them via section (both breach) at 37+3!


----------



## Mom.to.Many

HAHAHA Mel, you made my heart jump when you said it was February LMAO!!! Its all good... today I am celebrating. I am going to celebrate my last January alone with my daughter. My mom is coming over to make casseroles with me for the month of Feb so I wont have to cook as much. Today I prepare for my life to change forever. :happydance:

So last night the babies turned a little and have been ACTIVE which makes me feel so much better. It is much harder to tell whose movements are whose, but I am greatful to feel every hiccup, punch, kick and nudge. I used to complain so much about it, but now it is a welcome insight to how my boys spend their days. 

Last night I noticed some leaking and called the Dr to see if it is something I should have checked out. It was a little "gush" last night. I took a bath and afterward I noticed my undies felt moist but I did not experience anymore "leaking" or "gushing" sensations he described. I am giving it a few hours today (without a pad) to see how much fluid is coming out and will go in later to have it checked if it does not subside. He said if it is amniotic fluid I will "just be wheeled into surgery," all calm like that... like I'm having a tooth pulled. LOL

I have a feeling the next 9 days are gonna be strange. I hope to capture and share as many moments with you guys so those who are not yet thins far will have plenty to reference when the time comes. The countdown begins!!!!


----------



## Miss MellyG

Yay! Enjoy these last few days. I've started to do it with my son too. It was the best thing ever tonight just cuddling & letting him know that I will still love him just as much when the babies get here. I love him soo much. 

I made the decision today to stop driving now until after the birth. My pelvis is so unstable that it hurts to press on the brake & clutch. 

Cannot believe we are so close to the end now!

xx


----------

